# Is Anyone Watching Reacher On Amazon Prime?



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 14, 2022)

OMG! Apparently this show is one of Amazon's biggest hits, people who are fans of the books also love the adaptation and the critics love it too. I watched all 8 episodes and immediately wanted to re-watch it. I invited my son to watch Ep 1 with me and he likes it too. He loves Reacher's savant like attention to investigative details. I never heard of the actor who plays Reacher (Alan Richton) but I'd seen Finley (Malcolm Goodwin) in iZombie and I like him better in this. I told my TV-holic friend about it and she and her S.O. binge watched it in one night. I'm happy that the series was quickly renewed. 

It has "language" but unlike premium channel shows where the F word is said in every other sentence, this uses the words more sparingly and in usually proper context, otherwise I wouldn't watch. There *is* a lot of violence and brief nudity. That being said, it's very well done. If you've watched, please let me know what you think.


----------



## Devi (Feb 14, 2022)

Hmm. I've bookmarked it for later. Thanks.


----------



## Jules (Feb 14, 2022)

I’m a fan of the Reacher novels so have enjoyed the show.  Richton is so much better for the part than Tom Cruise ever was.  Even though I enjoy it, I won’t say it’s the finest acting and the emphasis on his size has been overdone.  That’s not a major complaint because I’m ready for the next season.


----------



## drifter (Feb 14, 2022)

I haven’t watched any Reacher but have read seven-or eight-of his books. He some how seems
a little too good, a little too perfect. I only didn’t finish one book and I don’t remember which one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2022)

I watched both the movie and the series....Thumbs up to both!!


----------



## RFW (Feb 15, 2022)

It's in my list too, whenever I feel like watching it.
I saw Alan Ritchson in Titans. Not really that good and kind of stupid but it was my guilty pleasure. Now I know why he jumped ship.


----------



## Jules (Feb 15, 2022)

I’m thinking of buying the soundtrack to season 1.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 15, 2022)

Yep, we just finished it.  

My wife loved it, she is a big Jack Reacher fan.  Me not so much, but I thought it wasn't terrible.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 15, 2022)

I've read so many Reacher books, that I've had my absolute fill of him.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 15, 2022)

Jules said:


> I’m a fan of the Reacher novels so have enjoyed the show.  Richton is so much better for the part than Tom Cruise ever was.  Even though I enjoy it, I won’t say it’s the finest acting and the emphasis on his size has been overdone.  That’s not a major complaint because I’m ready for the next season.


Glad you are enjoying it. I never saw Tom Cruise in the part. Being I'm not a big fan of his and after seeing Alan Ritchson in the part, I can't imagine anyone else playing Reacher.


----------



## ElCastor (Feb 15, 2022)

drifter said:


> I haven’t watched any Reacher but have read seven-or eight-of his books. He some how seems
> a little too good, a little too perfect. I only didn’t finish one book and I don’t remember which one.


I've read something like 16 of Lee Child's Reacher books and consider myself a fan. I watched the Amazon series and didn't like it. I agree with your  assessment of "a little too good, a little too perfect".


----------



## RFW (Mar 21, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> I've read something like 16 of Lee Child's Reacher books and consider myself a fan. I watched the Amazon series and didn't like it. I agree with your  assessment of "a little too good, a little too perfect".


Took me so long to finish it but I finally did as I'm not a binge watcher at all and I gotta agree with you. The main characters were all likable but I felt there should have been more depth to the plot. Some things that happened were quite predictable but overall I don't regret watching it. A solid 6 out of 10.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 22, 2022)

For those that don't know...The Jack Reacher series is shot in the Canadian Province of Ontario, at a studio located about 60 miles east of Toronto. The "town" is located on a 125 acre outdoor set that was built for the series. All of the crew and many of the cast are Canadians. All three levels of Government ( Federal and  Provincial and the Region of Durham ) provide generous tax incentives to attract foreign film productions. Here is a link to a recent new article that discusses the production, which includes photos of the town and a number of locations that were used in surrounding towns and cities. 
Toronto is known as "Hollywood North " because of the large number of studios and the many productions that are shot there each year. Link. The real town of Margrave, Georgia: Where was Reacher filmed? (atlasofwonders.com)   JimB.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> For those that don't know...The Jack Reacher series is shot in the Canadian Province of Ontario, at a studio located about 60 miles east of Toronto. The "town" is located on a 125 acre outdoor set that was built for the series. All of the crew and many of the cast are Canadians. All three levels of Government ( Federal and  Provincial and the Region of Durham ) provide generous tax incentives to attract foreign film productions. Here is a link to a recent new article that discusses the production, which includes photos of the town and a number of locations that were used in surrounding towns and cities.
> Toronto is known as "Hollywood North " because of the large number of studios and the many productions that are shot there each year. Link. The real town of Margrave, Georgia: Where was Reacher filmed? (atlasofwonders.com)   JimB.


Very interesting. Thank you. Do you know if the second season will also be filmed in Canada?


----------



## Colleen (Mar 28, 2022)

I've read this series of books from the beginning and love Reacher. I was so disappointed when Tom Cruise was Reacher. No way was he Reacher. I watched this new Reacher on Amazon and Alan Richton was perfect!! He's just what I pictured in my mind when I read the books. I'm looking forward to another episode


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I've read this series of books from the beginning and love Reacher. I was so disappointed when Tom Cruise was Reacher. No way was he Reacher. I watched this new Reacher on Amazon and Alan Richton was perfect!! He's just what I pictured in my mind when I read the books. I'm looking forward to another episode


Colleen, I'm in a Reacher group on FB and several of the members stated the same thing as you...that Cruise just didn't cut it as Reacher. I never read the books but from what I understand, Cruise's stature didn't match what's in the books. I agree that Alan is perfect. Have you finished season 1?


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Very interesting. Thank you. Do you know if the second season will also be filmed in Canada?


Yes. The studio is also setting up for another US series to be shot in Ontario, but so far I don't know much else about it. JimB.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 29, 2022)

Well, this is perfect as I was looking for a binge-watch while I'm hanging out in bed anyway.  I'm going to start it now.  Thanks Diva.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 30, 2022)

**SPOILER ALERT**



I've only caught about the first 10/15 minutes or so because I got called away.  He seems to do a lot of penetrative staring and I haven't watched enough to get a real feel yet, but I *loved *seeing Malcolm Goodwin!  I really enjoyed him in IZombie so it was great fun when he appeared on this show.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

The lead actor reports that he had to have "reconstructive shoulder surgery " in the hiatus between the end of the first season and the start of season 2. He now has an agreement with the production company to use at least 2 stunt doubles in the future. He will also have a stunt driver for car action scenes. JimB.


----------



## Colleen (Mar 31, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Colleen, I'm in a Reacher group on FB and several of the members stated the same thing as you...that Cruise just didn't cut it as Reacher. I never read the books but from what I understand, Cruise's stature didn't match what's in the books. I agree that Alan is perfect. Have you finished season 1?


Yes, I watched the series and loved it. If you haven't read any of the books (which you should ), Reacher is 6'5" tall and weighs 230ish pounds. Not quite a Tom Cruise fit. I was so disgusted with Lee Child that he sold the rights to Tom Cruise to make those movies that I didn't read any more Reacher books for a long time. Guess I showed Lee Child, didn't I?  HAHA


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

Medusa said:


> **SPOILER ALERT**
> 
> 
> 
> I've only caught about the first 10/15 minutes or so because I got called away.  He seems to do a lot of penetrative staring and I haven't watched enough to get a real feel yet, but I *loved *seeing Malcolm Goodwin!  I really enjoyed him in IZombie so it was great fun when he appeared on this show.


You're welcome. Well it's been a couple of weeks. I know it's been a busy time for you but did you get back to it? Malcolm Goodwin was excellent in this! My son only watched one episode so far (I wanted to re-watch the series with him) but he really liked the show and loves Reacher's savant like attention to detail.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2022)

I watched the first season. I liked it! But I don't have Amazon Prime, so one season's gonna be it.


----------



## Medusa (May 1, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You're welcome. Well it's been a couple of weeks. I know it's been a busy time for you but did you get back to it? Malcolm Goodwin was excellent in this! My son only watched one episode so far (I wanted to re-watch the series with him) but he really liked the show and loves Reacher's savant like attention to detail.


I haven't had a chance to pick it up again, but it's on my list.


----------



## Jules (May 1, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I watched the first season. I liked it! But I don't have Amazon Prime, so one season's gonna be it.


Only one season has been released so far, unless you mean you had a AP trial and haven’t renewed.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> Only one season has been released so far, unless you mean you had a AP trial and haven’t renewed.


Oh. Thanks. I thought the OP was excited over season 2. (I re-read it. Funny how we sometimes read stuff in that isn't there.)

I don't do trials. I _have_ done, but if I don't write a cancel date real big on my calendar, I'll be charged. So I just don't sign up.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 9, 2022)




----------

